# nanny agency



## lindilou (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, 

can anyone give me feedback on the potential for a bespoke childcare agency in the Algarve or similar tourist regions. The idea is to supply high calibre nannies on a daily, part day or weekly basis caring for children in their own familiar environment or at the beach. The servivce would be tailored to the individal client's/child requirements. An evening babysitting service would also be available. Probably the wrong time of year but would anyone be interested in this type of service. Also how easy (or not) is it to set up a business as an ex pat.
I would welcome your responces. Thank you


----------

